# Mad Max: Fury Road - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

deleted


----------



## JBrax

I watched this one at the theater and LOVED it! A must own for me and one of my top 5 action movies of all time. If you like non-stop pure adrenaline action this is for you. Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for the review. I saw the original Mad Max long time ago in the theaters and I greatly enjoyed it. I have heard that character development was very minimal here and your review does mention this so that was the main reason I didn't see it in theaters. I will check it out never the less.


----------



## Mike Edwards

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. I saw the original Mad Max long time ago in the theaters and I greatly enjoyed it. I have heard that character development was very minimal here and your review does mention this so that was the main reason I didn't see it in theaters. I will check it out never the less.


I honestly feel like I'm in a vast minority here. the amount of people who adore this film is ridiculous and I would definitely recommend checking it out on that fact alone. They say 40 million Frenchmen can't be wrong


----------



## Jon Liu

I have not seen this one, but I am a little concerned on your rating for the movie, Mike. Your reviews and movie taste tend to mimic my impressions, so I will definitely be dialing expectations back before I watch this one.

I hear nothing but good things, until you gave this review...

Thanks for the review, I still am looking forward to watching this one, especially just to experience the audio and video!


----------



## JBrax

I also normally agree with your reviews Mike but not on this one. There have been very few movies that were universally applauded by both critics and regular Joe's like this one that I didn't enjoy. Frozen is about the only one I can think of off hand.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> I also normally agree with your reviews Mike but not on this one. There have been very few movies that were universally applauded by both critics and regular Joe's like this one that I didn't enjoy. Frozen is about the only one I can think of off hand.


yup, there's always going to be that outlier ... well, just to tantalize you all, keep an eye out for the regular movies/hollywood section of the forum.. there just might be a giveaway happening if you know what I mean


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> yup, there's always going to be that outlier ... well, just to tantalize you all, keep an eye out for the regular movies/hollywood section of the forum.. there just might be a giveaway happening if you know what I mean


 Woo Hoo!


----------



## ambientcafe

Bravo Mike for your (brave & honest) review :thumb: -- I completely agree with your initial impressions of the film itself. Aside from the admittedly impressive action sequences, I found the plot threadbare, the characters less than compelling (with the exception of Immortan Joe and Nux), and the dialog wholly uninspired, with the only memorable line being, 'What a day -- what a lovely day!'. I believe that I would've enjoyed my screening during the film's opening w/e a little more if it hadn't already received those overwhelmingly inflated ratings right from the get-go, and thereby increasing the likelihood of being disappointed if my experience of the film didn't live up to the (still unfathomable) hype and critical reception. Nevertheless, looking forward to picking up the BB steelbk today and revisiting it in *2D* and lossless audio (regretfully, no Atmos AVR yet), as the 3D presentation at my local multiplex was way too dark, with underwhelming audio.


----------



## asere

Thank you for the review. How well does the Atmos track utilize the front heights?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gorb

I enjoyed the movie but I don't know how many times I'd be willing to watch it. It was completely over the top and ridiculous. I fully agree with your points about the audio and video quality - it's definitely worthy of being a demo disc.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Thank you for the review. How well does the Atmos track utilize the front heights?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



surprisingly well. the entire track has a great sense of fluid directionality to it


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> surprisingly well. the entire track has a great sense of fluid directionality to it


Good to know. I bought it to watch hopefully this weekend in 3D too lol.


----------



## Jon Liu

Bought it. Watched it. Loved it.

It doesn’t happen very often, Mike, but we have a difference of opinion on a movie. I was white-knuckling through the entire movie. It is such a relief to see films like this that rely so heavily on practical effects instead of CG. I think that’s also why I liked Need For Speed, too, because all the stunts and sequences were done practically (CG was still added to enhance some scenes). It just adds to the realism and intensity level.

Substance-wise, yeah there isn’t much to it, but I was entirely okay with that. There’s not a lot of explanation for anything in MM:Fury Road, but it threw me in the driver seat and kept my adrenaline going for 2 hours straight. Obviously the audio track being so aggressive helped with that, too.

I liked the quote from one of the film makers in the extras who said, “First half of the film is a chase. Second half of the film is a race.” Plain and simple!


----------



## NBPk402

I enjoyed the movie...One thing I noticed though was that in some of the scenes the machinery looked brand new instead of being old. The scenery crew should have made the equipment look dirty to improve the scene.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I bought the BD but I sold both my OPPO players. Waiting for delivery of my new OPPO 105d. MM will be the first BD I play on it. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## moxxymig

Thanks for the review.

Missed this one in the theaters, looking forward to picking it up this coming weekend.


----------



## JBrax

Jon Liu said:


> Bought it. Watched it. Loved it. It doesn&#146;t happen very often, Mike, but we have a difference of opinion on a movie. I was white-knuckling through the entire movie. It is such a relief to see films like this that rely so heavily on practical effects instead of CG. I think that&#146;s also why I liked Need For Speed, too, because all the stunts and sequences were done practically (CG was still added to enhance some scenes). It just adds to the realism and intensity level. Substance-wise, yeah there isn&#146;t much to it, but I was entirely okay with that. There&#146;s not a lot of explanation for anything in MM:Fury Road, but it threw me in the driver seat and kept my adrenaline going for 2 hours straight. Obviously the audio track being so aggressive helped with that, too. I liked the quote from one of the film makers in the extras who said, &#147;First half of the film is a chase. Second half of the film is a race.&#148; Plain and simple!


 I'm with you Jon and your description of MM. I think Mike does an amazing job with his movie reviews and 9.5/10 I agree with him but not with this one. With only one good ear I was able to immerse myself as if it was my original viewing. LOVE THIS MOVIE!! What a thrill ride.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I got it as a birthday gift. I can hardly wait to watch it.


----------



## willis7469

3dbinCanada said:


> I got it as a birthday gift. I can hardly wait to watch it.


 Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

willis7469 said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie!


Thank you


----------



## Mike Edwards

agreed! happy B-day!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Mike Edwards said:


> agreed! happy B-day!


Thank you


----------



## Jon Liu

It's weird that something like this can have a rotten tomatoes rating of 97% can have as much opposition as this one has. A lot of times Rotten Tomatoes rating/percentage is indicative of what I will hear from word of mouth. This one, however,is different - Rotten tomatoes (currently) gives it 97%, but word of mouth from friends is very divided and probably a lot closer to 70%.

I let my coworker borrow my copy yesterday and he came back this morning and told me he fell asleep right around or after the sand storm part and woke up with 2/3rds to 3/4 of the movie left only to see they are were still driving. He asked himself, "Didn't I already see that?"

He did say that he was really tired last night when he started, so he thought he might give it another chance later this weekend.


----------



## spartanstew

Well, I haven't seen this movie yet (I haven't been to the retail theater in a long time), but am eagerly awaiting the opportunity to see it on Blu Ray as soon as I get the chance. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Mike Edwards

spartanstew said:


> Well, I haven't seen this movie yet (I haven't been to the retail theater in a long time), but am eagerly awaiting the opportunity to see it on Blu Ray as soon as I get the chance. Thanks for the review.


Be sure to sign up for the giveaway we have going in the movies/Hollywood section then!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Finally got around to watching MM. Pure adrenaline start to finish. Really enjoyed it. The audio was stellar. My subs & surrounds got a workout. The blu ray image was amazing. There was not much substance but I watch these types of movies for the adrenaline rush pure & simple. 

Great review Mike.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I kinda watched it late Saturday night and I was flabbergasted at both the audio and video quality of this flick. This has to be the new go to reference demo disk. I say kinda watched as I said because I didn't have the volume as loud as it should have been played at just so that the rest of the household could sleep.


----------



## Mike Edwards

3dbinCanada said:


> I kinda watched it late Saturday night and I was flabbergasted at both the audio and video quality of this flick. This has to be the new go to reference demo disk. I say kinda watched as I said because I didn't have the volume as loud as it should have been played at just so that the rest of the household could sleep.


pfffft, tell em to wear earplugs !!!


----------



## typ44q

I thoroughly enjoyed this movie and was blown away by the stunt work, just the entire spectacle of it was amazing. With it so easy to do CG I am always pleased when movies like this get made, it give me hope for the future of movie making.


----------



## Lumen

I wonder if the special effects and stunts in the original were as impressive to audiences of the time. Thanks to the review, I'm saving this one for a special occasion!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Todd Anderson

This is an interesting one...I liked the film for all of its bizarreness, it might be just a tad too strange for my tastes (but I liked the uniqueness). Video is insane (as ME points out in the review)... The Atmos track is fury itself. It seemed to me that the presence channels primarily helped to stretch the musical score and to add to echoey scenes. LFE is intense, but my preference lies in less boomy/rumbly material for more accurate punctuated bass. Still, a-plus stuff.


----------



## JBrax

Did anybody else find the guitar guy flat out hilarious? I found myself smiling every time they focused on him.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Did anybody else find the guitar guy flat out hilarious? I found myself smiling every time they focused on him.


My wife thought he was dumb. She was like really in battle and you're going to play guitar. What's the point of that lol.


----------



## willis7469

Lumen said:


> I wonder if the special effects and stunts in the original were as impressive to audiences of the time. Thanks to the review, I'm saving this one for a special occasion! Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


 for me as a kid they were for sure. As a young adult though, I remember learning about engines, and was disappointed with one of my favorite effects. The toggle switch actuated roots style blower on maxes car was one of Hollywood magic. What a letdown. Lol I still tune into once in awhile when it comes on tv etc. it's interesting to see the nuts and bolts of older films like that. And to see Mel Gibson's familiar actions less honed. Good stuff.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> My wife thought he was dumb. She was like really in battle and you're going to play guitar. What's the point of that lol.


 That's exactly what made it funny! All of the mayhem and here's this guy swinging about jamming out on a guitar. Good stuff…


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> That's exactly what made it funny! All of the mayhem and here's this guy swinging about jamming out on a guitar. Good stuff…


Yeah, I agree  crazy fun!


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> My wife thought he was dumb. She was like really in battle and you're going to play guitar. What's the point of that lol.


He was that world's version of a "drummer boy". The Irish and Scottish used bagpipes, American and British armies used Fife and drums, I think a flame shooting guitar was appropriate in that world! and yes they actually served a valuable role during battle.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

typ44q said:


> He was that world's version of a "drummer boy". The Irish and Scottish used bagpipes, American and British armies used Fife and drums, I think a flame shooting guitar was appropriate in that world! and yes they actually served a valuable role during battle.


Actually, the correct term for the guitarist is "bard" and he was halarious.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I thought it was a weird touch... like a Marilyn Manson nightmare. ;-)

He had flame torching out of the neck of the guitar. Ha.


----------



## typ44q

3dbinCanada said:


> Actually, the correct term for the guitarist is "bard" and he was halarious.


I thought a "bard" was more of a story teller? I found this from an interview with Colin Gibson, the film's production designer



> MTV News: There’s a lot of crazy elements in the movie, but every time that guitar guy appears you can’t take your eyes off of him… So where did the initial genesis of that look and of that idea come from?
> 
> Colin Gibson:
> 
> Well, the initial genesis I have to say, when I came in — when I was offered the project — there wasn’t a script, but there were all the storyboards. And every armada, every battle, every army, has a little drummer boy. Uncle George, being George Miller, imagined the biggest little drummer boy in the world.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

typ44q said:


> I thought a "bard" was more of a story teller? I found this from an interview with Colin Gibson, the film's production designer


Its not a 100% clear if it was only limited to story telling... I found this in Wikiepedia ..see bolded line 


The word is a Celtic loan word from Scottish Gaelic bàrd, Irish bard, Welsh bardd. In Scotland in the 16th century it was a derogatory term for an itinerant musician, but was later romanticised by Sir Walter Scott.[1]

In medieval Gaelic and Welsh society, a bard (Scottish and Irish Gaelic) or bardd (Welsh) was a professional poet, employed to compose eulogies for his lord (see planxty). If the employer failed to pay the proper amount, the bard would then compose a satire (c.f. fili, fáith). In other Indo-European societies, the same function was fulfilled by skalds, rhapsodes, minstrels and scops, among others. A hereditary caste of professional poets in Proto-Indo-European society has been reconstructed by comparison of the position of poets in medieval Ireland and in ancient India in particular.[2]

*Bards (who are not the same as the Irish 'filidh' or 'fili') were those who sang the songs recalling the tribal warriors' deeds of bravery as well as the genealogies and family histories of the ruling strata among Celtic societies.* The pre-Christian Celtic peoples recorded no written histories; however, Celtic peoples did maintain an intricate oral history committed to memory and transmitted by bards and filid. Bards facilitated the memorisation of such materials by the use of metre, rhyme and other formulaic poetic devices.


Not sure how much "lineage" was left in the Mad Max characters


----------



## typ44q

Well whatever he was, I loved it. It really amped :joke: up the intensity of the scene and gave a great beat to the battles and just added to the crazy over the top spectacle of the movie.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

typ44q said:


> Well whatever he was, I loved it. It really amped :joke: up the intensity of the scene and gave a great beat to the battles and just added to the crazy over the top spectacle of the movie.


Totally agree.....


----------



## neverfinished94

i thoroughly agree with your review. I was super excited to finally watch the film but its been a long time since I was this disappointed. I will admit the audio was insane & gave my subs a workout.


----------



## NBPk402

I just watched the intro again in Atmos this time, and noticed a little discrepancy. In the beginning where you here the child talking... I heard and echo on the right Atmos channel. I am trying to get my Atmos channels delays synced with my other channels, and was wondering if the echo is supposed to be there or if my setup is still off as far as sync. Has anyone else noticed this (it was about when they show Max is standing next to his car)?


----------



## nova

I was also a bit disappointed, especially after all the hype. A great bit of filmmaking but really not a very good film.


----------



## chashint

As usual I am very late to the movie watching party.
I try not to know much about a movie going in because of the spoiler factor.
Had I read the review beforehand I would have probably passed on this one.
I ended up fast forwarding through the last ~30 minutes just to see the end.
While the sound was great and the production value is top notch I really feel like 2 stars overall is generous.
After I watched the movie I read the review which I think was spot on and I skimmed the thread to see what others thought, this movie seems like it is a home run or a whiff.
Kinda unusual for a movie to be so lopsided among the group here.


----------

